
Lottery jackpots being reduced as coronavirus hits ticket sales - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1832728/lottery-jackpots-being-reduced-as-coronavirus-hits-ticket-sales/
======
rurcliped
I'd expect that there's significant spread of COVID-19 by persons who go to a
convenience store with the primary purpose of buying a lottery ticket. Public
lotteries continue to have benefits but I believe that, on balance, we need an
immediate nationwide ban on in-person purchases of lottery tickets.

